# Anyone else having problems with FA at the moment?



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

For the last hour or so I keep getting either Error 502 or System Error while trying to get to my front page. Anyone else having a similar problem?


----------



## Tigris (Oct 17, 2007)

yup, I just posted about it too, along with the exact messages I got. I hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## Tigris (Oct 17, 2007)

yup, I just posted about it too, along with the exact messages I got. I hope it is fixed soon.

It's also taking a long time for pages to come up too. It's taking forever for this post to be sent.


----------



## Emil (Oct 17, 2007)

I think there having a problem. I looked on the bottom and saw like, 600 guests looking at the forums so the server might be overloaded or someting


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

> yup, I just posted about it too, along with the exact messages I got. I hope it is fixed soon.

I'd just noticed that. About your post, that is.

> It's also taking a long time for pages to come up too. It's taking forever for this post to be sent.

Noticing that too. Anyway, just saw the FA is temporarily offline banner. Well, guess it's going to be a while before it comes back up, since its never temporary when FA goes offline. Just wish someone in charge would tell the rest of us what the present problem is before the folks who like to speculate the worst shows up.


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

> I think there having a problem. 

Noticed that. Just wish someone would tell us what the present problem is.

> I looked on the bottom and saw like, 600 guests looking at the forums so the server might be overloaded or someting.

Well, that might be slowing down the server that is servicing the forums, but I have no real idea if it is or isn't. Of course, all those guests might be here waiting to find out what's the present problem is.


----------



## Eevee (Oct 17, 2007)

From what I hear we're being PyRAEP'd by /i/nsurgents.


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

> From what I hear we're being PyRAEP'd by /i/nsurgents.

So I'd just read. 

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=13615

Oh, ain't that nice!!! Guess it's going to be a case of an old army saying, Hurry up and wait.


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Guess what? It's back. Seems that the problem has been fixed sooner than I'd thought.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 17, 2007)

eh im still havening issues


----------



## pikachu_electricmouse (Oct 17, 2007)

lance.f said:
			
		

> eh im still havening issues





You have to refresh the page.  Try shift clicking your reload button.


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

> eh im still havening issues

Well, I know that I'm able to look through FA again. Pikachu's idea might help.


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 17, 2007)

Actually I'm still having problems as well.


----------



## leoni2 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sigh, sadly it's back down again.


----------



## Tigris (Oct 17, 2007)

Admin Damaratus just posted the following:

"Main Site Being Raided

The main site is currently in the midst of a raid by your friendly neighborhood -chan /i/invasion squad. We're currently working on getting things back up to speed again so bear with us."

Looks like we're gonna have to live without FA for awhile til this is taken care of.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Fchan invasions. Wow when did they finally have to balls to attack this site. I bet they try to attack deviant art next. But that would'nt be a wise idea.


----------



## Wolfblade (Oct 17, 2007)

Not Fchan. They don't do this kind of shit.

There are other chans out there that tend to be playgrounds for the idiotic and the immature, and people with nothing better to do than this sort of thing.

The matter's being worked on. Just a matter of patience for the time being.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 17, 2007)

Why is this discussion...so lame...


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 17, 2007)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> Not Fchan. They don't do this kind of shit.
> 
> There are other chans out there that tend to be playgrounds for the idiotic and the immature, and people with nothing better to do than this sort of thing.
> 
> The matter's being worked on. Just a matter of patience for the time being.




Alright My bad about Fchan i was thinking about that since there's so many chans around.


----------



## Xanthe (Oct 18, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Why is this discussion...so lame...



because there is no drama in this one.., Just furs kicking back and talking. Wonderful ain't it?


----------



## kitsubaka (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm getting the white screen of death right now but I don't think it has anything to do with a raid.


----------



## yak (Oct 19, 2007)

It was server software problem, fixed already.


----------



## Zealous (Oct 19, 2007)

you admins are awesome :3

x3


----------



## Ryuu Majin (Nov 9, 2007)

I am. The browsers say FA is temporarily off line, I have cleaned my cache and cookies but it's still off line.


----------



## yak (Nov 9, 2007)

Check the site status thread, please.


----------



## duo2nd (Nov 9, 2007)

Tried it. And I can't access the site again.


----------



## ferretsage (Nov 9, 2007)

Guys, this is an old thread. All posts above Ryuu Majin a few posts above mine are from Oct. 19th. Check:

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14258

AND

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14261
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=14262

for the current downtime information this early Nov., 2007.


----------

